# question on color space setting on camera



## Rgollar (Jun 19, 2014)

My Canon 6d camera color space setting default is sRGB with the option to choose Adobe RGB. First question is which is the better chioce? Second question is I use Adobe lightroom 5 so should I set the color mode in light room to which of the three options Prohoto RGB, Adobe RGB, or sRGB which is what the camera defaults at? Im assuming that you set lightroom to match what ever you set in your camera. If thats the case then which is best sRGB or Adobe RGB. I only shoot in raw if that makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 19, 2014)

Adobe RGB 1998. It surpasses the gamut of sRGB in highlights, mid tones and shadows. It amazes me when I edit other peeps images and they are in sRGB.
Working Space Comparison: sRGB vs. Adobe RGB 1998


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the article Keyseddie. I do think Adobe RGB 1998 is the better option from what I read. Thanks


----------



## snowbear (Jun 19, 2014)

If you are shooting raw, I don't think the color space setting is going to matter, just as the white balance setting doesn't matter.  Set the color space in Lightroom.


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 19, 2014)

snowbear wrote 





> If you are shooting raw, I don't think the color space setting is going to matter, just as the white balance setting doesn't matter. Set the color space in Lightroom.



I was wondering about that.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 19, 2014)

Rgollar said:


> snowbear wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snowbear is correct, a raw file has no color space. You can ignore the camera setting. LightRoom has no option to set a working color space. LightRoom's default color space is basically a close variant of ProPhoto and if you use LightRoom you will work in that color space.

LightRoom gives you the option to set a color space when you export an RGB photo, eg. a JPEG or TIFF. That color space should be sRGB for most of what you probably want to do with your photo.

Photo uploaded to any place on the internet: sRGB
Photo displayed on 99% of computers, 100% of tablets and 100% of phones: sRGB
Photo sent to commercial print lab: sRGB
Photo delivered to client: sRGB
Photo delivered to commercial printer who specifically asks for Adobe RGB: Adobe RGB
Photo printed on your 8/12 ink high-end inkjet printer color managed using your custom built ICC profile and using paper that cost you $3.00 per sheet: Adobe RGB
Photo delivered to anyone who doesn't otherwise ask: sRGB

Joe


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2014)

Ysarex said:


> Rgollar said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear wrote
> ...



I'm quoting this whole post, just for emphasis.  
Great answer!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Rgollar said:
> ...


Quoting the quote for extra emphasis.  While Adobe RGB has a wider gamut than sRGB, in 99.9% of cases that's wasted.  What good is having 10,000 shades of black if the human eye can only distinguish 1000 shades, and more to the point, the display device can only separate 100 shades?  While colour space is important, based on everything I've seen, it plays nowhere near the critical role that many would have you believe.


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks all for the explanation and help.


----------

